
Ask HN: Tips for getting used to working in a bigger company - alfredelay
I recently started working in a software development company as a junior java developer.<p>It&#x27;s my first job in such a company and I wanted to ask: Do you have any tips for getting accustomed to working in a company in contrast to small university projects?<p>Thanks for the help.
======
slackingoff2017
This isn't universal, but prepare for a bunch of BS :). The bigger the company
the less efficient they need to be to survive. Shenanigans and lazy work are
often overlooked as individual contributions matter so little to the overall
bottom line. Expect the need to be polite and at the same time tolerant of
those who aren't. With big companies you end up with a few people that want
white shoe behavior and they'll make a bunch of noise if they don't get it.

That said, it's very difficult to get fired once you settle in. You usually
don't have to work too hard or too long. Pay and benefits are comfortable and
work is stable if a bit boring or meaningless.

Your job satisfaction depends maybe 90% on your direct manager so make sure
you like them during the interview. Your relationship and boss quality will
make or break your enjoyment of your job most of the time.

